# LL Skip



## Luigimamo (Apr 7, 2010)

Has anyone ever had LL Skip in an scramble?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2010)

...um... wtf?


----------



## Edward (Apr 7, 2010)

Question mark


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 7, 2010)

It happened to me 2 times in my entire cubing ''life''


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 7, 2010)

I think he means has anyone had a LL skip.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had over 15


----------



## Rayne (Apr 7, 2010)

Back when I was doing LBL, I once had a last two layers skip, I solved the first layer and the whole cube solved. But that was because I had a friend scramble it and he made about 2 moves in a whole minute.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 7, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> I think he means has anyone had a LL skip.



correct sorry i wasn't very clear and by the scramble i mean a random computer scramble


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had one in a non-times hand scramble.

It seemed like, oh look, and OLL skip...oh look, a PLL skip. It took about 3 seconds to realize what happened.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 7, 2010)

I think i had 2 times, and on both i had a really bad F2L lol


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 7, 2010)

ALL the time... Or just a few... One time it happend in front of someone so it was pretty sweet. Considering I'm not an abomination that gets less than 10 sec... A good type of abomination though don't worry. =D


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 7, 2010)

ive never had one i havent been cubing for long enough


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 7, 2010)

I never had one and have been cubing for more than 2 years 
I hope to get one at a competition though! When that happens, I'm gonna break the world record


----------



## ianini (Apr 7, 2010)

I got one only once on a 3x3x5 extended. xD


----------



## Haste_cube (Apr 7, 2010)

I had LL skip only one time  when I'm using Petrus


----------



## Edmund (Apr 7, 2010)

I had an LL skip. It was a 10 second solve but it was back when my f2l was a little slower. The feeling is amazing.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Apr 7, 2010)

I can only recall having a LL skip twice. Now that I think of it, it's probably been years since I've had one, despite having done well over the number of solves since then to statistically skip LL.


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had 2, I think. Could be 3, though.

One of them was forced - 5.72


----------



## aronpm (Apr 7, 2010)

Last Layer skips sound like cheating. Stop cheating guys, it's bad.

It's like if you're racing other swimmers over 5 laps but only do 3. It's just cheating.


----------



## Enter (Apr 7, 2010)

Diniz said:


> I think i had 2 times, and on both i had a really bad F2L lol



+1 me to


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had 3 or 4 I think.

Only 1 of them was timed, though.
Back then I wasn't really fast, just a little under 15 seconds on average.
It happened when I wanted to insert my last F2L pair using partial edge control. Suddenly the cube was done with no AUF  I reacted fairly fast which resulted in a 9.14. That was okay for me at the time, considering the LL skip.

2 or 3 LL skips were just when playing around with my cube elsewhere.


----------



## jiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had one. I very nearly had a heart attack! 

I had a tricky last F2L pair case and used an alg to sort it out, just as I was finishing off the alg (which by that time was intuitive so in my head I was more "putting everything back together") the entire cube just jumped into a solved state, no AUF or anything!  I didn't know what to do with myself.

(Unfortunately, I was just solving it causally and didn't time it. )


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 7, 2010)

I've never had one and i've been cubing for over 7 years


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 7, 2010)

I once had a LL skip when I was using LBL and my times then were around 1:20 and I got a 36 second solve. It was an awesome moment


----------



## dada222 (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had one and I was timing, but I just wasted 5 seconds staring at the cube because I couldn't believe it.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 7, 2010)

Only ever had one during a 1-handed solve for the weekly competition. My PB was just over 30 at the time and this solve was sub-20 and only 27 moves


----------



## rubiknewbie (Apr 7, 2010)

It is very rare!


----------



## TMOY (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had lots of them 


Spoiler



With CF, the LL being the middle layer, LL skips are much more common (1/96 instead of 1/15552).


----------



## Carrot (Apr 7, 2010)

with WV, I don't know xD atleast five I guess

before I knew any WV cases..only 2 with handscrambles...


----------



## Meisen (Apr 7, 2010)

My only LL skip so far. My cross + f2l times are usually above the time i got on that solve (11.648), so i'm very happy with it 



Meisen said:


> Scramble:
> 
> L U B' U' D' F' L' B F' D' B' D2 R' U' F L' R2 U' R' D' L2 R D L2 D2
> 
> ...



At first i thought it was a PLL skip, but when i reconstructed the solve i saw it was a LL skip 


*EDIT:

I have had one more LL skip. This time i solved the cube after handscrambling it because i was working lubrication around in it. I timed it 

Result: 14.xx  Lousy :/


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had more than 2, but less than 5. One of them was a timed solve, back when I was still 35~ seconds average, so I got like a 22.70 it was my PB for quite awhile, just after learning intuitive F2L. I don't recall any others being timed, but it always seems to happen when i'm not timing myself and somebody is watching me, I always look like I just dropped something in my pants and they're like "...why are you like that? you did it..." but they just don't understand


----------



## Joël (Apr 7, 2010)

I had 5 of those... That includes a full LL skip on a 4x4 (no parity's, no OLL, no PLL, just a U move).


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had a few. a 6.69 at home, and a 10.12 in competition, as well as a few others.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think I've had about 9 so far. Here's a recent-ish one with a horrendous F2L. 

Previous discussions on LL-skips:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2161
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1463
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12658


----------



## Zava (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had like 6-8, my favourite is the one in the 24 hour cubing marathon


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had 2.

The first was when I just started OH solving and it was a 30 second solve. 

The second one had a disgusting f2l, so it wasn't too fast.


----------



## dada222 (Apr 7, 2010)

Zava said:


> I've had like 6-8, my favourite is the one in the 24 hour cubing marathon



Lol, a bit off-topic but so does this really exist? Pretty hardcore.


----------



## PeterV (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had only one. Hand scrambled by a friend I was racing at a competition a few months ago.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2010)

I learnt to solve a cube in 2003/2004, still never had an LL skip.

EDIT: WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?!? JUST GOT MY FIRST EVER LL SKIP ON THE FIRST SCRAMBLE OF THE RACE TO SUB 15!!! AAAAAAA!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Owen (Apr 7, 2010)

I use CF and get them a lot.

I also got a corners skip once, but I assumed It was a bad scramble.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Owen said:


> I use CF and get them a lot.
> 
> I also got a *corners skip* once, but I assumed It was a bad scramble.



I want that on an official 2x2 solve


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 7, 2010)

I think the chance of a LL skip in Roux is like 1/24. So pretty often ^_^.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I learnt to solve a cube in 2003/2004, still never had an LL skip.
> 
> EDIT: WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?!? JUST GOT MY FIRST EVER LL SKIP ON THE FIRST SCRAMBLE OF THE RACE TO SUB 15!!! AAAAAAA!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!



I think that's called a Ben...


----------



## Shortey (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had three. Two of them where untimed. The third was when trying to become CN. 12.xx solve. xD


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 7, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I've had a few. a 6.69 at home, and a 10.12 in competition, as well as a few others.


You got one in an official competition


----------



## joey (Apr 7, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a few. a 6.69 at home, and a 10.12 in competition, as well as a few others.
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19620


----------



## Feryll (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had 84 PLL skips, and 32 OLL skips since November, when I seriously started cubing, so I've done _exactly_ 12,960 solves. And since the chances of getting an LL skip is 1/15,552, I can _completely_, without a doubt, expect to get one in exactly 2,592 solves. Go math!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I think the chance of a LL skip in Roux is like 1/24. So pretty often ^_^.



Isn't it 1/162? I've had a LL skip every once in a while.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I think the chance of a LL skip in Roux is like 1/24. So pretty often ^_^.
> ...



Yeah, that's correct. LL skip = OLL skip * PLL skip = 1/27 * 1/6 = 1/162.

Edit:
21:11:46 < Kirjava> I'm talking about
21:11:55 < Kirjava> M being the last layer
21:11:58 < jlaire> oooo
21:12:01 < Kirjava> yes
21:12:06 < Kirjava> so 1/6? O_O
21:12:22 < jlaire> 1/12 I think
21:12:37 < Kirjava> Ooh
21:12:43 < Kirjava> 4!/2 ?
21:12:44 < jlaire> you have two U2M2U2 cases, one E2ME2, 4 cycles in both directions, and solved case
21:12:48 < jlaire> that works, too


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Once you get to the last layer in Roux, the orientation is already 'correct' though.
> 
> I'm talking about the last four edges, btw.



How could I be so stupid... The M-slice _is_ a layer...


----------



## Brunito (Apr 7, 2010)

I've haad only one LL skip when I had 40sec avg and it was 20.27 xD


----------



## whauk (Apr 7, 2010)

my old OH PB had LL skip. it was 9.80 now its 9.70 with a boring PLL skip.
in general i had 3. the other 2 were untimed and when i was not sub30.
and when i remember correctly i had a 4x4 solve where the whole LL was only PLL parity. but thats not a real skip (and it was in my very first sub-1 average )


----------



## qqwref (Apr 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I think the chance of a LL skip in Roux is like 1/24. So pretty often ^_^.



Normally it's 1/12, but it is 1/24 if you want a no-AUF skip (assuming middle slice is not M or M' off, which is reasonable right after UL/UR are solved). I've had several of these in my Roux practice


----------



## Carrot (Apr 7, 2010)

I got LL skip today xD but it was a WV case I knew, so it was "just" PLL skip...


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 7, 2010)

I had a full LL skip with no AUF.



Spoiler



for a ZZ solve


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 7, 2010)

I've never got a LL skip, but I've only been cubing for 7-8 months.

It seems I always get an OLL/PLL skip after a terrible F2L though so it still ends up 5-10 sec over my average.


----------



## bwatkins (Apr 7, 2010)

Only once, it took me a really long time to realize what had happened


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 7, 2010)

whauk said:


> my old OH PB had LL skip. it was 9.80 now its 9.70 with a boring PLL skip.
> in general i had 3. the other 2 were untimed and when i was not sub30.
> and when i remember correctly i had a 4x4 solve where the whole LL was only PLL parity. but thats not a real skip (and it was in my very first sub-1 average )



It happened to me too! I thought the cube was done, I pressed the space bar, but the parity was two adjacent edge that I had not seen....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thrice. One like a week after I started, one the night before a competition (UPenn?), and one a month or so ago, during a class.

Also, I pretty much never have PLL skips. I think I may have more OLL skips than PLL skips (but I use partial edge control, so meh)


----------



## Toad (Apr 7, 2010)

I've never got one but Breandan had 17 last time I asked...

He always gets them when travelling home from competitions he said lol...


----------



## Truncator (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had two. One was about 25 or so, but I averaged 22 at the time. One was a sub 30 OH solve, and my average was about 50.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had 6 LL skips, but most of them had forced OLL skips. :/
None of those ones are on video, however there is this...


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had 3.

The first one was to the scramble in Nakajima's 7.85 solve video. Note: He didn't get a LL skip himself, and my solve wasn't timed.

The second was an easy and fast solve; I got my PB from it. Note: It remained my PB single for around 7 months. Yeah, I know.

The last happened the VERY NEXT DAY, I kid you not.  The solve wasn't as easy before the skip, but it was still a very good time for me.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 7, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Last Layer skips sound like cheating. Stop cheating guys, it's bad.
> 
> It's like if you're racing other swimmers over 5 laps but only do 3. It's just cheating.



This. Imagine if Erik or Feliks had a FULL LL skip. In a competition. Holy F***, it would be impossible to beat.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 7, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Last Layer skips sound like cheating. Stop cheating guys, it's bad.
> ...



So anyone if anyone could beat the current record right now got a LL skip...?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 7, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Imagine if Erik or Feliks had a FULL LL skip. In a competition. Holy F***, it would be impossible to beat.


It's possible to have an EMPTY LL skip?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 7, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine if Erik or Feliks had a FULL LL skip. In a competition. Holy F***, it would be impossible to beat.
> ...



BUT MAYBE 1/2 WILL DO!?


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 8, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I've had 6 LL skips, but most of them had forced OLL skips. :/
> None of those ones are on video, however there is this...



B D2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 B' R2 F' R2 B2 U' R' D' F L2 R U

y D R' U2 R' F D2
L U L2 U' L
U L U2 L' U' L U L'
y L' U L U' L' U L
U' y L' U2 L U' R U2 L' U' L U2 R' U2

You're welcome  (Not that you asked, I was just bored )


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Apr 8, 2010)

My last LL skip I got like 16 seconds. My Non Lucky PB is 15 :fp

I've maybe had 4 or 5


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Apr 8, 2010)

Happened to me once, I also had two easy pairs. Too bad I wasn't timing. :fp:


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 8, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Last Layer skips sound like cheating. Stop cheating guys, it's bad.
> 
> It's like if you're racing other swimmers over 5 laps but only do 3. It's just cheating.



its like a PLL skip just ... better


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Last Layer skips sound like cheating. Stop cheating guys, it's bad.
> ...



PLL skip is also cheating, it's like if you're racing other swimmers over 5 laps but only do 4.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...


ok what about umm OLL skips

or easy F2L pairs


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 8, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Luigimamo said:
> ...


That's like doing 5 laps in your bathtub.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 8, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



what about 2-Look LL ?
Thats got to be a fair solve


----------



## maggot (Apr 8, 2010)

i get this LL skip often. CFOP... no force OLL skip, just happen, a lot have AUF but happen 1 almost every time i do AV100.. . so not rare for me. OLL skip common for me when do edge control, but F2L slow down much when concentrate on edge for right now. i am still practice this and remember how orient edge is hard when you so used to hacking F2L cases quickly. bad habit ; w ; i dont have PLL skip much, but many more PLL skip than LL skip for sure ^^;


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 8, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Luigimamo said:
> ...



Why is this little debate/discussion still going on?

lol of course it's not cheating.
These things happen unexpectedly; if you force it than you didn't just skip a step, you substituted it for an better one (the part where you work for the 'skip').


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Why is this little debate/discussion still going on?
> 
> lol of course it's not cheating.
> These things happen unexpectedly; if you force it than you didn't just skip a step, you substituted it for an better one (the part where you work for the 'skip').


Whoosh! Unless you have undetectable sarcasm.


maggot said:


> i get this LL skip often. CFOP... no force OLL skip, just happen, a lot have AUF but happen 1 almost every time i do AV100.. . so not rare for me. OLL skip common for me when do edge control, but F2L slow down much when concentrate on edge for right now. i am still practice this and remember how orient edge is hard when you so used to hacking F2L cases quickly. bad habit ; w ; i dont have PLL skip much, but many more PLL skip than LL skip for sure ^^;



I highly doubt you have LL skips that regularly, un-forced. (Do you know what an ll skip is? It has a 1/15,552 chance of happening. Not 1/100)


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 8, 2010)

I got one on 5x5. It wasn't forced, but I did partial edge control.

Of course, the rest of the solve was trash, so the final time was something cruddy like 2:07.xy


----------



## mmiddymaster27 (Apr 8, 2010)

Uh, I'd agree. Well u get it more often if you don't do a complete scramble


----------



## joey (Apr 8, 2010)

mmiddymaster27 said:


> Uh, I'd agree. Well u get it more often if you don't do a complete scramble



Nah, you don't.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 8, 2010)

joey said:


> mmiddymaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, I'd agree. Well u get it more often if you don't do a complete scramble
> ...



Yeh, you do


----------



## Edmund (Apr 8, 2010)

dada222 said:


> I've had one and I was timing, but I just wasted 5 seconds staring at the cube because I couldn't believe it.



I took about 2 seconds just looking at it. The reaction is very funny.


----------



## jordan12 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've only ever had three


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've gotten cube skip after cube shape on square-1 once if that counts. Never on 3x3 though


----------



## riffz (Apr 11, 2010)

I was averaging about 24 seconds at the time and I got a 13 second solve because of one. Great feeling, but at the same time there was nothing impressive about the solve.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 11, 2010)

LL skips with Petrus have a higher chance, but I still have never had one.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a friend who had a 3x3x3 skip on the 4x4x4 (actually, after his last pair, he had to do U2 and D')


----------



## joey (Apr 11, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I have a friend who had a 3x3x3 skip on the 4x4x4 (actually, after his last pair, he had to do U2 and D')



no


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2010)

olololol ^


Joey once saw me get an OLL skip on 5x5x5. The edges weren't paired, I was using columns. :O


----------



## joey (Apr 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> olololol ^
> 
> 
> Joey once saw me get an OLL skip on 5x5x5. The edges weren't paired, I was using columns. :O



That was mad 
It was like 2am too


----------



## guitardude7241 (Apr 11, 2010)

i just got one on 555 a lil bit ago.. i got 1:37


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 11, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I have a friend who had a 3x3x3 skip on the 4x4x4 (actually, after his last pair, he had to do U2 and D')



you mean he scrambled it like a 3x3 then 2x2?

EDIT: nvm I fail at reading


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 11, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I have a friend who had a 3x3x3 skip on the 4x4x4 (actually, after his last pair, he had to do U2 and D')



lol


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 11, 2010)

joey said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who had a 3x3x3 skip on the 4x4x4 (actually, after his last pair, he had to do U2 and D')
> ...



I said that too, with a ''way'' next to it.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 11, 2010)

]


DaijoCube said:


> I have a friend who had a 3x3x3 skip on the 4x4x4 (actually, after his last pair, he had to do U2 and D')




He probably scrambled it only like a 2x2. The chances of that are 1 in about 516,000,000,000,000,000,000.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 11, 2010)

i have had about five and 2 were sub 11


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 12, 2010)

I think I have. I really can't remember, but I'm sure I did. Ya, maybe not...


----------



## riffz (Apr 12, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> ]
> 
> 
> DaijoCube said:
> ...



Wouldn't it be about 1 in 43 quintillion?


----------



## degradated (Apr 20, 2010)

Erik A. had a LL skip on his 7.08 solve if you look closely.... 







 J/K


----------



## Owen (Apr 20, 2010)

degradated said:


> Erik A. had a LL skip on his 7.08 solve if you look closely....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No that was a....

Oh.


----------



## Grzegorz (May 31, 2010)

i had one ll-skip when i was cubing on my keychain rubiks. It felt awesome, but i would have it rather seen on the normal 3x3.


----------



## Brett (May 31, 2010)

I've had 2.

One was a FMC. It's fully documented and somewhere on my old computer.

One was a OH practice warm-up scramble.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 31, 2010)

I got one yesterday.
Too bad it was on a computer 3x3 so my f2l was only like 20 secs, im crap at computer cubes.


----------



## Feinster (Jun 5, 2010)

I've had 2. 
One was 12.43, right after I complained to my friend about not having any LL skips.  I think I did U5 followed by U2' after inserting the last pair. 
The other was 10.72.


My current PB is almost 3 secs faster (7.73 with PLL skip)... :fp


----------



## plechoss (Jun 5, 2010)

I think I've had around ten of these
2 when inserting last pair by U R U2 R'
1 by R' F R F'
2 while solving OH (one timed - 13.74)
4 or 5 normal (one timed - 5.80  on the competition day)


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 5, 2010)

I get a lot of PLL skips but not LL skips! These are rare...

I get around 2 or 3 PLL skips a day I guess, when I cube a lot.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 5, 2010)

2 years and still haven't had one... WHY!?


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 5, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> 2 years and still haven't had one... WHY!?



 Because it had to not happen...?

Do you really ride unicycles? Because I do!


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 5, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > 2 years and still haven't had one... WHY!?
> ...



Well I did have one LL skip, but it was forced so it doesn't really count.

Yes I do ride a unicycle.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 5, 2010)

Ive had about 4 in total from what I can remember

I have had 2 on a 5x5 (lol) they didnt really improve my times much
and 2 on 3x3 one was a 14 second solve not a PB but a good solve, i thought it was just a PLL skip and i realised after about 10 seconds what had actually happened
I had one when I averaged about 35 seconds, dont really remember that much about it

I had sort of a LL skip on a 4x4 but it was PLL parity so not really

I have had another one on a 3x3 but I think it was just bad scrambling by a friend, time was 21 seconds I think, I averaged about 38


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 5, 2010)

I've had a couple, never when i'm timing though xP
the luckiest I ever got was 2 PLL skips in a row about a week ago


----------



## jiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> I've had a couple, never when i'm timing though xP
> the luckiest I ever got was 2 PLL skips in a row about a week ago



Errr... 
Probability of PLL skip: 1/72
Probability of LL skip: 1/15552

Probability of 2 PLL skips in a row: (1/72)^2 = 1/5184

1/5184 > 1/15552 

□


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Jun 5, 2010)

I often get a PLL skip after forcing OLL skip, but that doesn't count as a really LL skip. I got 3 real LL skips.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Jun 5, 2010)

I got another one on my slowest F2L EVER D:


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCMtaOGO_ik


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 5, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Last Layer skips sound like cheating. Stop cheating guys, it's bad.
> 
> It's like if you're racing other swimmers over 5 laps but only do 3. It's just cheating.



4realsauce?
K, I'll try not to be surprised by lucky solves anymore =S


----------



## Sharkretriver (Jun 6, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > I think he means has anyone had a LL skip.
> ...


yep, 2X2X2 OLL and PBL skip ortega, i forgot if there was an AUF


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 6, 2010)

jiggy said:


> musicninja17 said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a couple, never when i'm timing though xP
> ...



Still lucky


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 8, 2010)

Woah, just got my first LL skip, and no AUF! Less than 1/60000 chance.

11,73 sec.


Scramble: R B' R2 U L D2 L F2 B U' D B' L2 B U' R2 B F2 R2 L U2 L2 R2 U' R 

Cross: u' R' F B u
F2L1: y U' R' U R U y' R U' R'
F2L2: y U R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L3: y U' R' U2 R L' U' L
F2L4: y U R U' R'


----------



## jiggy (Jun 8, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Woah, just got my first LL skip, and no AUF! Less than 1/60000 chance.
> 
> 11,73 sec.
> 
> ...


y, y, y, y, y all the cube rotations? 

Just kidding, very cool! Good job reconstructing the solve!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 9, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Woah, just got my first LL skip, and no AUF! Less than 1/60000 chance.
> 
> 11,73 sec.
> 
> ...



Mostly RU and rotations  Not only is it an LL skip, it was also an awesome f2l.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 9, 2010)

notSerbia said:


> Johan444 said:
> 
> 
> > Woah, just got my first LL skip, and no AUF! Less than 1/60000 chance.
> ...



my F2L is always like LU and y rotations xD


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 10, 2010)

Statistics for 06-10-2010 13:59:19

Cubes Solved: 21/21
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 16.54
Standard Deviation: 2.86
Best Time: 8.90
Worst Time: 23.69
Individual Times:
1.	18.06	D U2 R' D2 U L' F U F' L2 U' B D' U2 L R D2 U' L2 R2 U F' D2 U2 F'
2.	17.03+	B' L' D U2 B2 F U' R F L2 R2 D2 U2 B F L R D2 F' R D2 U2 L' R F'
3.	23.69	D2 U2 L B' F2 D2 L' B' D2 U2 L B2 F D' U' L2 R U' L2 B U' L' R F' U
4.	14.68	F' L' R' U2 L R2 U L2 B' D2 B2 F D' U B F L R U' B' D L' D U' L2
5.	16.96	D' B' L2 U2 L R B2 F' R' F L' D2 U B' F R' B2 U2 R2 F D' B F2 D2 U2
6.	16.33	L' R D2 L R B' F' L F' D R2 B D2 U2 F2 L D B2 L2 F D' B D' R U'
7.	16.71	L2 D2 U2 R' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R F D U2 F2 U B' F L2 R2 D2 U' L' B' F2 R
8.	14.56	D2 F L' R U F' L F2 L R2 D F' L2 R D' U F2 U2 L' R U' L R2 B' F
9.	14.31	L2 U2 L2 R B' D2 U B2 D2 U B D' L2 R2 D2 U B' U' F D' B2 F2 L2 R B2
10.	17.21	R' B R B F2 D2 F' R2 B' F2 R' B2 F L' R2 U L U R F' U' L' F2 D' U
11.	17.09	R B U2 F2 U' B' F2 D' U' B2 U2 L2 U' L' B F' R F' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L B
12.	16.33	F2 D2 F2 L' R B U2 F2 L R2 B' R U' B2 F2 D L R' F2 L2 R' B F2 R2 U
13.	21.13	U' L R D2 L' B2 L' R2 B2 F D' U2 B' F D F2 L' R' B' F' R' D' U L' U2
14.	14.80	B2 D' U2 L' D R' F2 R D' B2 F2 D2 U' R D U' B2 D U F D' B2 F2 L' R'
15.	18.80	B2 L' R B2 F2 U R' U' L' R B2 L' D' L' R U' L' R' D U' B' R2 B' F2 U'
16.	15.34	B F L' R D B F' L2 B' D2 B' F' U R' B D' B2 R2 D' L' B2 F U' L2 R2
17.	19.80	R2 D2 L' D U2 L' B' F D U L D' U' R' U R B' D F L2 R' U' L F2 R2
18.	15.31	R B2 F L' D' B F D2 L' R2 U' L R' B L2 R' B F' D' U2 F2 D U2 L' D
19.	14.88	B2 F2 L U2 L' R D U2 F D U' R' U F2 U L B' F' U' R' D' B' F2 L R
20.	15.46	D B D L R' U B' F' R' B' U2 L' R' B' F2 L U' B' F' D2 L' B' F' L2 B
21.	8.90	R U R' B2 F2 U F' L' D2 R B D' B2 R D' U L' B2 F L2 U2 F U' L D2


haha.. 8.90.. LL skip


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 10, 2010)

LL skip on Hi-Games.
http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=2592
Everything sucked except the LL skip of course.


----------



## Zava (Jun 10, 2010)

yesterday I had one on oh (the time sucked, 15.26 but still)
F' B R' B' F D F2 L2 R2 B2 F' U2 R2 L U' F2 B R D' R D' F B R' D2 (cross on D)
cross: x2 F'LB'R'B2U 
f2l#1: x2y' U'R'URU2R'UR 
f2l#2: d' R'U'R 
f2l#3: zRUR'U'R y U'RUR' 
f2l#4: xU2LU'L'U2 yR'U'RU2R'U2RU2


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 14, 2010)

Why spend so much time talking about lucky LL skip? Isn't forced skip worth talking about more?


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 14, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I've had over 15


How long have you been cubing?


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Jay, 100 posts


----------



## Meisen (Jul 10, 2010)

Meisen said:


> My only LL skip so far. My cross + f2l times are usually above the time i got on that solve (11.648), so i'm very happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yet another LL-skip 



Spoiler



Scramble: F2 B2 U F' B' U' B' D F' B R2 L F2 B' L B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R U' L 

X2 Y

cross: B' R' U' R' F L D'

F2L 1: U' R' U R

F2L 2: U' L' U' L U2 Y R' U2 R U' R' U R

F2l 3: L U' L2 U L

F2l 4: U2 L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L'

AUF: U2

Time: (12.027).


I had an 11.2xx NL yesterday, so this time was dissapointing!! 

I wonder what it takes for me to get a 10.xx or maybe even sub 10 if an LL skip won't do the trick :'(


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 10, 2010)

Don't be sad. I once had an 12.20 AUF-less LL skip while my normal average was 11.7x. My Non-lucky PB at that time was sub-8


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 10, 2010)

I hate it when I don't get an AUF on LL or PLL skip because it takes me forever to recognize.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Just got an LL skip on one of my first few solves of the day. I did something like a U3 or U5 at the end, haha.
10.55 
(4th LL skip ever)
This is also now a lucky PB.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 10, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Just got an LL skip on one of my first few solves of the day. I did something like a U3 or U5 at the end, haha.
> 10.55



Lol. I once had a U'5, U


----------



## Akuma (Jul 10, 2010)

Happened to me twice ever.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Johan444 said:
> 
> 
> > Woah, just got my first LL skip, and no AUF! Less than 1/60000 chance.
> ...



lol, thats an awesome solve... love the Cross alg, although ''u'' is a pain at times, this one was descent


----------



## xdaragon (Jul 12, 2010)

I've had I set a personal best that way actually.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 21, 2011)

I just had my 1st LL skip and it was AUFless. Too bad the F2L was slow in a cold room and one of my 1st few solves of the day.
It was low 15 but the skip recognition was over a second.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 21, 2011)

I get LL skips more often than most people because of ZZ, but so far I've never gotten one on a good solve. It's usually when I'm doing OH, or when I pop. My most recent LL skip was a 20.xx. =(


----------



## MiSenIn (Jan 21, 2011)

Happened to me twice ever.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 21, 2011)

I just got a LL skip once and it was just a normal time then you feel kinda sad.... -.-


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 21, 2011)

1 time
22 =(


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 21, 2011)

1 in CFOP.
A bunch in Roux. Half of them I needed to AMS


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 21, 2011)

This was a while ago, so I was terrible. Now I average sub-30 non lucky.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 21, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


>


 
I find it sad that you feel the need to say that you are 11 years old. Why does it matter?

On topic: I have had one LL skip, but it was really a forced OLL skip with a PLL skip, so I don't know if that counts.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry to say but kinda fail for recognition for the skip xD it was a while though xD


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 21, 2011)

the luckiest i've ever gotten on a solve was two random scrambles in a row with pll skips but that's a 1/441 chance not (at least) 1/1197 chance


----------



## JackJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Didn't Haowei Fan get his 9.95 average when he was 11?


----------



## ianography (Jan 21, 2011)

never had one myself, but my friend after like 5 weeks of cubing got his first last layer skip.


----------



## Joël (Jan 21, 2011)

I had around 10 of them, including one on a 4x4 (no parties, noting, just U). I also had one on video, but I don't know if I still have it.

I also had an LL skip around the beginning of the year on my new coloured guhong, when I only had it for <48 hours.

Edit: Another weird story about LL skips, Frank Severinsen had an LL skip at OH after a very good F2L in an official competition once, but the timer malfunctioned. I wasn't there, but I heard the story. We refer to it as the unluckiest solve EVAR!!


----------



## Shortey (Jan 21, 2011)

Joël said:


> We refer to it as the unluckiest solve EVAR!!


 
The unluckiest lucky solve EVAR!*


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 21, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> I've had 2.
> 
> The first was when I just started OH solving and it was a 30 second solve.
> 
> The second one had a disgusting f2l, so it wasn't too fast.



Now I have 4. They always seem to come after bad f2l's.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 21, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> This was a while ago, so I was terrible. Now I average sub-30 non lucky.


It is not necessary to post a video in response to ever single thread. Nor is it necessary to say you 11.

Response to OP:
I've got A LOT of these on my 2x2. On 3x3, I've only got 2, that I can remember.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 21, 2011)

i have a really crappy video of a 6.xx LL skip i got recently. The camera was just pointed in the absolute wrong direction. What a shame


----------



## izovire (Jan 21, 2011)

I've had 4 LL skips in 2 years or so. 1st time on 3x3: 44:xx (slow then), 2nd was on 5x5, 3rd was on 4x4 (had both parities though, and it was an official solve using David Woner's 4x4), 4th time was 3x3: 9.51 PB


----------



## JackJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I've had 3. 2 on 3x3, really bad f2ls so I got like a 14 and then I've gotton one on 4x4 but I had parity.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 21, 2011)

Can it really be considered a LL skip on a 4x4x4 if you have to solve parity?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 21, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Can it really be considered a LL skip on a 4x4x4 if you have to solve parity?


 
it can almost be. If you look at it as the LL being in 1 specific state, it could be considered equivalent to a normal 3x3 skip. I'd like to think of it as not actually the same though.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 21, 2011)

If you still consider it a LL skip then it's more common than on a 3x3x3.


----------



## clincr (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had 2 in 6 months. One was terrible and the other more recent (13.12 pb)


----------



## Carrot (Jan 22, 2011)

I have had a whole bunch of those on pyraminx


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had 3. One was untimed 2h. One was in OH (crappy 26 when I was slow)

And one was timed 2h, but only a 10.9x


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 22, 2011)

I have still never had a LL skip when solving with any method other than Roux.


----------



## Numberwhizz 13 (Apr 12, 2018)

I had two last layer skips in two days. (Neither of them had any auf)


----------



## FJT97 (Apr 12, 2018)

is this a new bump record?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 12, 2018)

FJT97 said:


> is this a new bump record?


I think @Aerma bumped a 2009 thread.


----------



## FJT97 (Apr 12, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I think @Aerma bumped a 2009 thread.


i love your quote of Einstein!


----------



## DJIVS (Apr 12, 2018)

I had a LL skip or a very easy situations only in lucky events like skewb, pyraminx or 2x2 but never in a 3x3


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 12, 2018)

FJT97 said:


> i love your quote of Einstein!



Thank you! If you check out the "Homeschool Cubers Thread" @WombatWarrior17 pointed out the fact that there is no evidence that he said it  Just basic Google saids it is though  Thanks again.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 12, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I think @Aerma bumped a 2009 thread.


2006


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 12, 2018)

I recently got what would be a ll skip on 4x4, except I had double parity


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 13, 2018)

I've had 2 LL skips on 3x3; one untimed 2H, the other timed OH and I got a PB of 14.07 with it.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 26, 2018)

Use zz and winter variation. I've had a 4 day streak once. And I only use about 7 WV algs. It also helps if you know some WVCP too. LL skips galore.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 28, 2018)

All the time. Roux FTW


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 28, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> I recently got what would be a ll skip on 4x4, except I had double parity


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 28, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> All the time. Roux FTW


Talking about roux, what are the chances of an LSE skip? Probably as rare or rarer as an ll skip with zz.


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 28, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> Talking about roux, what are the chances of an LSE skip? Probably as rare or rarer as an ll skip with zz.



Not what you want, but related
Once after finishing SB I had just a Rb Perm


----------



## gogozerg (Apr 28, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> what are the chances of an LSE skip?


Pure L6E skip: 6!.2^6.4/2/2=46080
Happened to me once.

More chances when M centers are positioned modulo M2.
And many more if you consider it a skip when all you need is simple M/U adjustments.


----------



## Numberwhizz 13 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have had seven last layer skips in the last 2 weeks. (Only one of them had any Auf)


----------



## macncheese (May 17, 2018)

On my first solve it wasn't fully scrambled and I got a last layer skip. i was confused bc there were more steps to do


----------



## deruk (May 22, 2018)

I've had a 1 ll skip and it was my first sub 10 solve  Then I got another pb a few days later that was fullstep


----------



## Glomnipotent (Nov 15, 2018)

No AUF!

8.74 U' L' F' U' R' U' D' L F L2 B U2 L2 U2 D2 F R2 F' B2 D2 R

y' x
D' r' F' R'u R'
U' L' U L U' L' U L y' L' U L
R U R' L U' L'
U R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'


----------



## stormtrooper (Nov 18, 2018)

I never have gotten a last layer skip ever. I mean sure I have gotten some PLL Skips, and I have gotten OLL Skips and went into PLL. But it is hard for me to get a last layer skip for now since I am currently learning a bit of CFOP.


----------

